

WOW Alert - A jQuery plugin to override native alert() method - kurumin
http://thiagovian.github.io/wow-alert/

======
baxter001
That page doesn't implement the single method plugin it's supposed to be
informing us about.

~~~
kurumin
Sorry baxer001, I did not understand your point.

